# Aperion Intimus line



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Is the new aperion intimus worth the price drop ? Did they take to my things away ? They did make them more efficient that is a plus. Just wondering what anyone els thought.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Snead said:


> Is the new aperion intimus worth the price drop ? Did they take to my things away ? They did make them more efficient that is a plus. Just wondering what anyone els thought.


Something to read
http://forums.audioholics.com/forum...n-audio-drops-price-intimus-loudspeakers.html


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I never got to listen to the old ones so I think I might give them a shot. They will be a big improvement over my Klipsch Quintets anyway. And I was not a big fan of the gloss black anyway. Decreasing the thickness of the cabinet might or might not hurt the sound quality. But like I said a big improvement over what I have.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Snead said:


> But like I said a big improvement over what I have.


That should be a nice step up for you.


----------

